# Restart message



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi, When I restart my computer, I see a message popup saying "you're about to be signed out. Windows will be shutdown in 1 minute". Is there a way to remove that message from even appearing? If so, how plz?

thx


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download *MiniToolBox* to your desktop and run it.

Select *List Installed Programs* only.

Click *Go*.

A list of your installed programs will open into Notepad. Copy/paste the content into your next reply.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

here u go:

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 02-11-2015

Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (X64)
Model: p2-1119 Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

µTorrent (HKCU\...\uTorrent) (Version: 3.4.5.41372 - BitTorrent Inc.)
7-Zip 15.14 (x64) (HKLM\...\7-Zip) (Version: 15.14 - Igor Pavlov)
Adobe Flash Player 20 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 20.0.0.267 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
AMD Catalyst Control Center (HKLM-x32\...\WUCCCApp) (Version: 1.00.0000 - AMD)
Bitdefender Agent (HKLM\...\Bitdefender Agent) (Version: 20.0.23.1252 - Bitdefender)
Bitdefender Total Security 2016 (HKLM\...\Bitdefender) (Version: 20.0.24.1290 - Bitdefender)
CallClerk (HKLM-x32\...\{BEBBD4B3-ACC0-40D3-BBD2-0D9C13EFB790}_is1) (Version: 5.7.1 - Rob Latour)
CDBurnerXP (HKLM-x32\...\{7E265513-8CDA-4631-B696-F40D983F3B07}_is1) (Version: 4.5.6.5931 - CDBurnerXP)
Herramientas de corrección de Microsoft Office 2016: español (HKLM\...\{90160000-001F-0C0A-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.4266.1001 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
HP Deskjet 1510 series Basic Device Software (HKLM\...\{D17E60E8-478A-4D4A-8147-21D481B5CA55}) (Version: 32.2.188.47710 - Hewlett-Packard Co.)
HP Support Solutions Framework (HKLM-x32\...\{E2CB09C1-3C76-4395-BB47-50C066535CF8}) (Version: 12.0.30.473 - HP)
ImgBurn (HKLM-x32\...\ImgBurn) (Version: 2.5.8.0 - LIGHTNING UK!)
ISO to USB (HKLM-x32\...\{D08A30AC-A663-4EA8-8D81-B98E17F19F1C}_is1) (Version: - isotousb.com)
LSI USB 2.0 Soft Modem (HKLM\...\LSI Soft Modem) (Version: 2.2.98 - LSI Corporation)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2016 (HKLM\...\Office16.PROPLUS) (Version: 16.0.4266.1001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{15134cb0-b767-4960-a911-f2d16ae54797}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{22154f09-719a-4619-bb71-5b3356999fbf}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
MozBackup 1.5.1 (HKLM-x32\...\MozBackup) (Version: - Pavel Cvrcek)
Mozilla Firefox 43.0.4 (x86 en-US) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 43.0.4 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 43.0.4 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 43.0.4 - Mozilla)
NirSoft BlueScreenView (HKLM-x32\...\NirSoft BlueScreenView) (Version: - )
ooVoo (HKLM-x32\...\{FAA7F8FF-3C05-4A61-8F14-D8A6E9ED6623}) (Version: 3.6.9001 - ooVoo LLC.)
Outils de vérification linguistique 2016 de Microsoft Office - Français (HKLM\...\{90160000-001F-040C-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.4266.1001 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Private Internet Access Support Files (HKLM-x32\...\{7D72DAFF-DCB2-437B-BC22-4B2ABF21462B}) (Version: 1.0.0.0 - Private Internet Access)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.6662 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Revo Uninstaller Pro 3.1.5 (HKLM\...\{67579783-0FB7-4F7B-B881-E5BE47C9DBE0}_is1) (Version: 3.1.5 - VS Revo Group, Ltd.)
Skype™ 7.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{FC965A47-4839-40CA-B618-18F486F042C6}) (Version: 7.17.105 - Skype Technologies S.A.)
Solway's Task Scheduler 1.8 (HKLM-x32\...\Solway's Task Scheduler) (Version: 1.8 - Kevin Solway)
TAP-Windows 9.9.2 (HKLM\...\TAP-Windows) (Version: 9.9.2 - )
TeamViewer 11 (HKLM-x32\...\TeamViewer) (Version: 11.0.53254 - TeamViewer)
VLC media player (HKLM\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.2.1 - VideoLAN)

**** End of log ****


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like there's a program configured to shut down the computer when it has completed its task(s).

You might want to look through the settings of the following programs for starters:

Solway's Task Scheduler

CDBurnerXP

ImgBurn

MozBackup

µTorrent


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Any luck in finding the culprit?


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

seems to have left on its own. thx


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If it ever returns, try looking into those programs.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> Looks like there's a program configured to shut down the computer when it has completed its task(s).
> 
> You might want to look through the settings of the following programs for starters:
> 
> ...


Looked at these without any luck. Any ideas guys?

thx


----------

